# Two Day Ann Arbor 40th Anniv. Show Vendor Update.



## pkleppert (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello Vendors,

Here is some vital basic information about this year's show. More detail will follow.
Vendor packages for last year's vendors will begin going out the last week of January.
Vendors will have until APRIL 1, 2020 to reserve their spaces from last year.
Spaces "not paid for" by APRIL 1, 2020 cannot be guaranteed.
Vendors can set up on Friday April 24, 2020 after 4pm and do not have to leave the grounds.
The gates to the grounds will be closed at 11pm each night.
RV hook ups are available from the MGR. (JAKE) from the fairgrounds.734-429-3145.
The South parking lot Vendor Gate will open at 6:45am Sat. and Sun.
A single "Two Day" swap space will be $65. Two spaces will be $120 and three spaces will be $175
This is the bare minimum necessary to cover the full cost of the fairgrounds and full insurance for two days
Any additional space beyond 3 will add an additional $55 ea.
This is the first time for a two day show open to the public Sat. & Sun.
There cannot be a discount for a "Sunday Only" Vendor.

Hope this is helpful. Getting a lot of phone calls and emails wanting to know "what's the plan."

Paul and Annie and all our friends.


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 6, 2020)

Here is the flyer. Let's make the 40th Annual meet a great one! MAGA...Make Ann Arbor Great As Always!


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2020)

Great news!!!!


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 6, 2020)

Never been, but planning on attending this year!


----------



## ronlon (Feb 6, 2020)

Waiting for my vendor package......


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 26, 2020)

Official Ann Arbor Show Update...








						Official Ann Arbor Show Update | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Ann Arbor Show update: If the Governor of Michigan lifts the statewide ban on April 14, we will have a ONE DAY ONLY Ann Arbor Show and Swap Meet on SATURDAY APRIL 25th Otherwise full refunds will be sent. We will follow last year's vendor form.  See updated form attached Pre registered two day...




					thecabe.com


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 2, 2020)

2020 ANN ARBOR Bicycle SHOW & SWAP HAS BEEN CANCELLED !!!


			Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2020)

Sad news


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello Ann Arbor Vendors
*We promised that the 40th Anniversary Show
and Swap Meet would be different but this is
Not what we had in mind.
*
The State of Michigan is under strict “Stay at Home”
orders until May 1, 2020. Our *Show was cancelled* for 2020
and *will not be rescheduled* for this year.

Next year’s show is Saturday & Sunday *MAY 22, & 23, 2021*
Friday, May 21, set-up will begin at 2pm

Annie, I and our team will handle next year’s show and
insure a smooth transition for future shows.

Vendor packets to be sent out the last week of February 2021.
Updated info will be posted on our website, theCABE & Facebook.
If your contact information changes, please notify us at:
bikeshow@aol.com or call: 248-642-6639​


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 17, 2020)

Is it April or May 2021?
  in another section on here PK posted:


                                Apr 10, 2020                             


 
   
 
 Add bookmark 
 
                                         #1                                      
 
 


Hi 2020 Ann Arbor Vendors,
I believe we got all the paypal vendor payments refunded in the last two days.
Another 30 or so were mailed today. We've got another 40 or so yet to send.
Hopefully all refunds will be received this coming week.
The 2021 40th Anniversary Show and Swap Meet will be Saturday and Sunday April 24, 25, 2021
Annie and I will be at it again for one more year.
Thanks everyone for your patience and understanding.
Be careful and be safe.
Paul and Annie
( First time in 37 years Annie won't be celebrating her birthday at the bike show.)


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 18, 2020)

YES, I talked with Paul and The 2021 Ann Arbor Bicycle Show & Swap IS NOW IN MAY !!!... May 22 & 23, 2021


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 18, 2020)

Lace up your boots and slap your sitting cheeks, we can live through the virus.  After we loose the meet, we will appreciate it more.  These are the shirts I had made to give out free this year which means next year.  I trust that all of you know that the Wright Brothers were bike guys before they got up courage to show us how to fly.  I'm a candy a_ _ chicken but that doesn't stop me from making fun of them.  We need to laugh more than we need to worship.  Note the word CABE on the colored shirt.  I fixed the missing green.


----------

